# Live coverage...fort van lier, belguim...20/21 august



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/main.htm


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

always great to watch these events! Hope to see the US equivalevt soon!!!


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

Is this the place with the insane upangle bunny?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That would be the place... lol


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't wait. Wonder of anyone is gonna make a REAL run at taking Dave's thrown?!?!? 

I think he is safe as long as Jesse doesn't book a trip and go play. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Kade said:


> Can't wait. Wonder of anyone is gonna make a REAL run at taking Dave's thrown?!?!?
> 
> I think he is safe as long as Jesse doesn't book a trip and go play.
> 
> ...


I think if Chris White could hold it together for a whole weekend he could take a run at him...


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Holding it together probably isn't gonna take Dave down. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exactly (Oct 30, 2002)

For those wanting a direct link to the scoreboard, viewable on a mobile phone... go to the following link:

Pro Archery Series - Fort van Lier 2011 Scores

Also here is a direct link to the full event coverage, as it is a dynamic link normally:

Pro Archery Series - Fort van Lier 2011 Event Coverage

Regards

Tim


----------



## Exactly (Oct 30, 2002)

We're also posting regular status updates with extra coverage via our Facebook Page.

Please "like" the page so you can keep checking back and post your questions and feedback:

Pro Archery Series Facebook Page

Or for those that Twitter, the same status updates from the Facebook feed

Pro Archery Series Twitter

Regards

Tim


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Kade was right :lol:

Great coverage tooo!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

excellent video and coverage. thanks for sharing with us


----------

